# North Georgia Traditional Archery Club - January 2017 3-D Shoot



## dutchman (Dec 19, 2016)

NOTE! The shoot has been re-scheduled for Sunday January 15 due to the impending winter storm. We don't wish for folks to try to get to Gainesville on Saturday to help with set-up or on Sunday for the shoot with the possibility of dangerous driving conditions.




January 15, 2017

Twenty 3-D targets set in the woods in realistic presentations to provide a fun filled day of shooting. Shoot all day for one low price.

Start time is 9:00 a.m.
The shoot will end (as in we will pick up the targets) at 3:00 p.m.

The club property is located at:
2295 Lee Land Road
Gainesville, GA 30507

Monthly 3-D Traditional Archery Shoot
Shoot Fees
Members - $5.00 each
Non-members - $10.00 each
Family discount for members - $15.00 for a family of three or more
Family discount for non-members - $25.00 for a family of three or more.
First time shooters at our club - Free

Lunch will be available for a $5 per person donation to help defer the cost of the groceries.

Our shoot hosts for this shoot are Steve and Lorrie Angell.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 19, 2016)

Fun times ahead


----------



## KevinK (Dec 19, 2016)

Been waiting to hear for this shoot to be announced. My wife and I have never been there but have heard great things and are looking forward to being there.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 24, 2016)

KevinK said:


> Been waiting to hear for this shoot to be announced. My wife and I have never been there but have heard great things and are looking forward to being there.



KevinK, we look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2016)

Really enjoyed shooting with you guys a few years ago, just can't do Sunday's. Any day but Sunday...


----------



## dutchman (Dec 24, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Really enjoyed shooting with you guys a few years ago, just can't do Sunday's. Any day but Sunday...



Well, Sundays are the days for us. We are aware that Sundays don't work for everyone, but Saturdays would be about the same for lots of folks.


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 27, 2016)

Carmen and I plan on making an appearance and shootin some foam with y'all.   

For those that don't know, we have moved to the Sautee Nacoochee area which is a lot closer.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 28, 2016)

I bought my first recurve several months ago online.  It's an inexpensive starter bow, but very nice for the money. After a few shooting sessions I realized that it is either to much poundage, or more likely to short a draw length.  So in an effort to avoid developing poor shooting habits I quit shooting and decided to wait until the Trad shoots crank back up in January to get some advice and maybe shoot some different bows.  Would there be an opportunity to try some different bows at the shoot?  Looking forward to getting started.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 29, 2016)

All kind of opportunities


----------



## dutchman (Jan 4, 2017)

Jayin J said:


> Carmen and I plan on making an appearance and shootin some foam with y'all.
> 
> For those that don't know, we have moved to the Sautee Nacoochee area which is a lot closer.



I look forward to seeing you both on a regular basis, Jaybird...


----------



## LONGTOM (Jan 4, 2017)

Dutchman u got a stove pipe


----------



## dutchman (Jan 5, 2017)

LONGTOM said:


> Dutchman u got a stove pipe



No sir, I do not. Bit there is no rush. See the first post for the news of a schedule change.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 5, 2017)

Everyone please note the change in the first post in this thread. Come shoot with us on Sunday January 15!


----------



## KevinK (Jan 5, 2017)

Good call on the reschedule. I was concerned we would have to miss.


----------



## Jayin J (Jan 6, 2017)

But there is not a return policy on this new snow suit I just got...............guess i'll shoot round the house..........hahahhah...

See y'all Jan 15th......


----------



## pine nut (Jan 7, 2017)

Ttt!


----------



## Michaelwarcry (Jan 9, 2017)

*2017 Shoots*

Does anyone know of a place to go to see what shoots are going on in the Southeast this year?


----------



## Jayin J (Jan 13, 2017)

ttt


----------



## Jayin J (Jan 17, 2017)

Great Turnout!!!!! And loads of fun shootin', It was a packed house or (woods) if you will.....Food was delicious as well.....Fun was had by all.....Man it felt good too.......


----------

